# Candida, maybe sibo?



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

I think I narrowed it down to candida or sibo. Here's my symptoms: I leak gas non stop all day long at work. I sit at my desk (I'm in the mortgage pre underwriting office) and can't stop it from escaping. I make sitting behind me and in front if me miserable. I had a colonoscopy and it was clean. When I fasted for it I still had some gas, not to much, but still there. I suggested the candida/sibo to my GI doc but he said to stop swallowing air and stop drinking soda. Ive been soda free for 2 months, don't touch dairy (lactose intolerant) and its still constant. I don't know what to do. I've been taking oil of oregano twice a day, peppermint caps also twice a day. Colloidal silver made my symptoms worse. I had 2 large "mushroom" clouds. I wanted to die. I can't keep doing this. I just want to be able to hold it in till I get to the restroom just like before. All I put together was I had a long cold in late November early December. I have been suffering for 4+ months. I had a sceening for my gallbladder and no stones. Every working fine inside. Any comments welcome including suggestions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

try something stronger like garlic or horseradish..I dont have it as bad a s you anymore but i used to..took me 11/2 years to get the gas under control but when someone sits behind me i get nrevous and it starts

this morning someone sat behind me and it took alomst 40 minutes before i could feel the hot in my butt..so its getting better..I dont have a problem with anyone sitting in front of me

Its gonna get better for you,but it will take time..

You have to use something more stronger than what your using..like garlic and horseradish


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

I will be going to the GI doc tomorrow. I think it's candida. I have a white film on my tong. I have the bloating and gas associated with it. Maybe this will be it! I just wish the office ridicule would subside. 
Good luck to everyone, and Gods speed to a cure.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Having the worst day. I'm have a head cold and went to work as usual. Right away I had a coughing fit and I peed a small amout in my pants. I guess I can't smell it on my self but after a while I came back to my chair and the smell if urine just got stronger. OMG! I make the office smell if fecal matter now it's piss. How the hell can I show my face at work tomorrow. I told my team leader I had to leave to get medication. Any advice?


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Came to work today. I think everything is okay. Still have a lump in my stomach that I will smell of urine, let alone fecal odor. We will see. Started to put apps out. Not sure what else to do.

Called docs as well. Will get the results from egd on Thursday.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

EGD was clear. Nothing wrong. This is such bull [email protected]&! You can see something on my stomack, looks like bits of food, but not. Maybe bacteria/candida? Doc referred me to the university hospital. Great, now what? I can't take much more of this. Neither can my office mates


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How about take the referral to someone who is a specialist and see what they say. Just because one doctor recommends you see someone else doesn't mean that the next doctor can't find something.

Usually people who have done lots of scopes to look at lots of stomachs know what all the variations of normal look like as well as the things that indicate something wrong. They usually know better than most people do when they see their first stomach for the first time. I generally don't find many doctors who will outright lie and see something that needs medical attention and tell you it is normal. I know they sometimes make mistakes but usually they are actually trying to do their job right. The lawsuits if they deliberately don't do their jobs are pretty obnoxious.

Candida can't live in the acid of the stomach, only highly specialized bacteria can and they usually aren't all that visible. Usually they test for those with a blood test rather than hope they see something microscopic with the naked eye.

As for the tongue, usually a thin white film is normal mouth bacteria. Thrush tends to be thick white patches.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello embarassed and all. New to the leaky gas club and its been the worst 8 months of my life. Anyone had success with overcoming this horrible condition? I had a endo/colonscopy, all clear, saw a IBS private clinic, she thinks it is SIBO and has put me onto a restrictive specific carb diet, and a load of herbs including emulsified oregano oil. I pray it gets better, it has ruined my life, was never depressed before this and now I am on antidepressants. Life is pretty $hit right now.

Hope to hear from some of you soon. I will report back my progress.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

gassy gas said:


> Hello embarassed and all. New to the leaky gas club and its been the worst 8 months of my life. Anyone had success with overcoming this horrible condition? I had a endo/colonscopy, all clear, saw a IBS private clinic, she thinks it is SIBO and has put me onto a restrictive specific carb diet, and a load of herbs including emulsified oregano oil. I pray it gets better, it has ruined my life, was never depressed before this and now I am on antidepressants. Life is pretty $hit right now.
> 
> Hope to hear from some of you soon. I will report back my progress.


try apple cider vinegar before you eat, 40 billion acidophilus probiotic, speak to your doctor about possbililities or compromised anal seal or paradoxical sphincter contractions, or rectocele or intussosception, think about the possibility its all in your head or just a food intolerence, try and think about what place ant time of day it occurs and consider stress factors.

many people have been cured, some by supplements, some by surgery, others by realising there was no problem to begin with, some never get rid of it completely but can reduce to to a point where its manageable.


----------



## funtimes (Aug 27, 2014)

See your doctor about trying an antibiotic that does not get absorbed by the digestive tract.

My suggestion would be to avoid sugary fruits, go for the tart ones if at all, also eat your non starchy veggies, avoid processed foods like the plague and take that non absorbant antibiotic. (not permenant diet changes, just a suggestion to try for a while to make things easier on your system while you take the antibotic)

Oh and if you still have food in your stomache after a few hours of eating it could meen u have a lazy stomache and need to eat smaller meals and get more exercise. I saw that on tv. haha.


----------

